# Best Book



## Elrond (Mar 12, 2002)

Which is your fav. book?

The Hobbit

The Fellowship of the Ring

The Two Towers

Return of the King


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 13, 2002)

I actually liked Fellowship the most, but that could change when the new movies come out. (Purists don't kill me please!)


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

don't wory. I think that the movies are a good way to get people to actually LOOK at the books more closely. 
I liked the Return of the king for it's Appendizes, But I liked TT for the writing part.


----------



## baraka (Mar 13, 2002)

I liked the TT the most.


> I actually liked Fellowship the most, but that could change when the new movies come out.


Why, what does the movie has that could change your opinion.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Mar 13, 2002)

I've said it before and i will say it again i think that lotr is 1 book as tolkien wanted and thought it to be. Not a triligy. In the 3 sectors i think the silmarillion is the best but together then i would go with lotr. Out of the 3 volumes i would say fotr. I love its start and build up as well as the places you visit and the info you recieve.


----------



## Hama (Mar 14, 2002)

I actually like Books 2, 3 and 5 the best, but unfortunately there is one from each book. I voted for FotR, but I liked the battles - especially the Battle of the Pelennor but the adventures of the Fellowship as a whole from Rivendell to Rauros are riveting. It is such a hard choice.


----------



## Merry (Mar 14, 2002)

No votes for the Hobbit?

Strange!!


----------



## Orome (Mar 14, 2002)

I like Return of the King. This is not from any technical standpoints but that the labors come into fruition for so many in the last of the trilogy.


----------



## Wood Elf (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beleg Strongbow _
> *Out of the 3 volumes i would say fotr. I love its start and build up as well as the places you visit and the info you recieve. *



I too like FotR the best, for much the same reasons Beleg gave here.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 15, 2002)

The Hobbit rocks, seriously; but I'd have to say that the TT is my favorite out of these. There is just enough going on (whilst in the FotR there isn't as much, and there is a hell of a lot in the RotK), and the description of Ithilien is extraordinary.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 17, 2002)

TTT, i dont know why.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 17, 2002)

I voted for FotR, because I liked Moria and Lóthlórien. TTT was okay, and in Book 5 in RotK sorta lost me. He used 'and lo!' too often.


----------



## gimli_alvevenn (Mar 17, 2002)

I liked The two towers best, becaus here we get to see Faramir, Treebird, the Return of Gandalf, Minas Tirith, Helmsdeep, Fangorn, and all the other buteful things. It is true that Lorien is the most buteful place in the book, besides Rivendell, but there ar more of them in TTT. And another thing; the battle of Helmsdeep.


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 17, 2002)

> I liked the TT the most.
> 
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





The movie opened my eyes into just how good the book really is. When TTT comes out this December, it might do the same for Book II.


----------



## Glaurung (Mar 17, 2002)

Holy! As I'm writing this, all of the books are tied at 9 votes a piece, except for the Hobbit with one vote, but that's to be expected because this is a LOTR forum.


----------



## Elrond (Mar 17, 2002)

Well I had to give poor old Hobbit a chance didn't I?


----------



## oly (Mar 17, 2002)

I go for TTT 'cause I love the Ents, Gollum and Faramar.


----------



## uzuki (May 14, 2002)

*favorite tolkien book*

i may not have read them all but i can totally tell wich one will be coolest i think its the second but i like listening to other peoples opinions


----------



## Ice Man (May 14, 2002)

I don't have a favorite Tolkien book, I consider them all the be the same one story, but divided into separate books.


----------



## wonko (May 14, 2002)

my favorite of the LOTR is the two towers... my favorite of the tolkien books ive read is the silmarillion


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (May 15, 2002)

i've only read the hobbit and LOTR but im gonna borrow the sil from my mom as soon as shes done wiht her like 50th time reading it. but so far LOTR is my fav. and out of the three i dunno they are all equally amazing


----------



## DRavisher (May 15, 2002)

I find all the books to be important, as they all involve middle earth. But I enjoy The Lord of the Rings the most.


----------



## Elias (May 15, 2002)

I think that all of the books (I have read) are all good. Unfortunately I have only read LOTR and the Hobbit but I'm trying to borrow Silmarillion from library. I don't think it's as good as LOTR but I hope I'm wrong. I'm also looking forward to get the Unfinished Tales to my hands!!!


----------



## Lantarion (May 15, 2002)

Ooh yes, you must! It's my favorite Tolkien book, right after The Silmarillion. Both have truckloads about Túrin--need I say more? 
So the LotR is only the third on my Tolkien booklist. But I'm not sure whether some people would consider UT Tolkien's work or not. They are all his stuff, but Christopher Tolkien edited it into the book it is. I think it's pure JRR. 
The Hobbit is quite humorous and exciting, but it only qualifies as a prelude to the LotR and a funny fantasy novel so it is only fourth on my list. 
Then again I haven't read any of the History of Middle-Earth (I have numbers 5, 10 and 11, but I just haven't gotten around to reading them yet).


----------



## Elias (May 15, 2002)

Is Silmarillion so good???
Do they have those History of Middle Earth books in some library in Vantaa.


----------



## Niniel (May 16, 2002)

The Sil is very good, I just read it for the second time and it was even better than the first. Still, my favourite book is LoTR, and my favourite book form there is The Return of the King. It has both sadness and joy, glory and dishonour and everything, it is the great conclusion of the history of Middle-Earth, so I really love that the best.


----------



## Lantarion (May 16, 2002)

Judging by your user name, title and signature I would have thought that the Sil or UT would have been your fave! 
I sort of hate the RotK. It's a great part of the book when the Ring is destroyed and they make their way back home ("The Scouring of the Shire" is fabulous!), but there is no cornier part in any book that I have read than when all the people sing "Praise them with great praise!". Absolutely ridiculous, IMO. Only Elrond's outblurt, "This is the doom that we must deem", can compete with the silly chapter. But hey, that's just me. 
Elias, I don't think so. I've looked around for the HoME- series, but I can only find lame picture books or different versions of the Hobbit and LotR.
If you haven't read the Silmarillion DO SO IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanaphia (May 16, 2002)

Pontifex, I do not understand. From my piont of view Lord of the Rings is anything but corney. I mean, if two Hobbits had just saved Middle Earth then for heavens sake I'd be saying even more than "Praise them with great prais!" I would most certaintly not think it' was CORNEY!! However this is just my opinion.
Back to the piont of the thread. I have only read The Lord of the Rings trilogy and the Hobbit, but between them I would say The Lord of the Rings. I could never decide between the books of The Lord of the Rings. I am planning on reading some of the other Tolkien books soon.


----------



## Pippin (May 16, 2002)

It wouuld be The Sil of course. It is for sure the best one, even i did like a lot (i really mean it) The Return Od the King. However The SIl have a lot more of interesting topics


----------



## Niniel (May 17, 2002)

Are you really the first Pippin on this forum? I don't believe it! Anyway, the Sil is really great too, but LoTR has more depth in it, I guess. I chose my username because I wanted a girl's name from a Tolkien book, and there aren't a lot in LoTR, and I had just read the Sil.


----------



## Pippin (May 17, 2002)

Niniel, what do you mean by asking if iám the first Pippin in here, Of course i am, doesn´t my registration date says so. Just for your information, when I signed up the weren´t more than 100 people in here. Well anyway, referrinf to the topic, I do believe The Sil touches more themes than The Lord Of The Rings, but doesn´t mean the The Sil is better. I am a 100% sure That The Lord.. is much more better, but doesn´t touch as many topics as The Sil does.


----------



## Carantalath (May 18, 2002)

*Which one is your favorite?*

Out of all of Tolkien's books, which one is your favorite and why? I was just curious. Oh, and if you pick LOTR, could you choose which one of the books in the trilogy was your favorite? Thanks!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 9, 2002)

I just started reading _The Lord of the Rings_ for my fifth time, but it is my first time since reading _The Silmarillion_. Now I can safely say that _The Silmarillion_ is my favorite of the three. That is if I could only read one of them for now I would choose to read _The Silmarillion_.
I do not think it is a better book, but it is bigger. I knew it was bigger but it wasn't until I started reading _The Lord of the Rings_ again that I realised just how much it is dwarfed by _The Silmarillion_.

I can remember back in March when I first bought The Fellowship of the Ring (I thought it was a trillogy so I didn't bother buying the others at the time). I read the list of the other works by J.R.R Tolkien and I thought "History of Middle-earth? no thanks." I had read _The Hobbit_ and was looking for more great tales, not history (which is something I have never had special interest in) about a fictional world. I can also remember reading somewhere a bit about _The Silmarillion_ and again I thought "no thanks". It figured it was a book about boring elf history. Well after reading The Lord of The Rings I decided that Elf history was not going to be a boring thing to read about. So I read it. I have also found that what little of the HoME books I have read (all told about 200-300 pages of it) are not any more boring than _The Silmarillion_.

Why do I bothing adding all this extra stuff to the post? For people who think like I once did. For anyone who's read _The Lord of the Rings_ and still thinks that _The Silmarillion_ will bore. I wouldn't want to think that people are missing out on _The Silmarillion_ because they think it will be boring. Some do find it boring, but any book will have some people who think it is boring.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 9, 2002)

What is the Sil about? Like what race is it based around or whatever. Anyway, does anyone know if i should read the sil, the treason of isengard, or the lost tales part one and two first?


----------



## Finduilas (Oct 11, 2002)

I have read only the first two books butthey are enough to say that I'll read and the others.I think LOTR is better because the book gives more details of the events and facts.It actually takes you in its world-the middle earth.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 11, 2002)

I have answered this question so many times..let me see.....about 5 or 6 times.And I'll say it again:"The Silmarillion"


----------



## Ponte (Oct 12, 2002)

The Silmarillion.


----------



## Walter (Oct 12, 2002)

My favourite Tolkien-book is _Tree and Leaf_, less heroic than the Middle-earth books, but more subtle and insightful...


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 12, 2002)

Huh. I thought I answered this before. oh well. Yay for TTT! Because it has the most Gollum lines!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smeagol _
> *T h e ^ S i l m a r i l l i o n
> BTW does anybody want the SIL in a file?  *


You'd better ask who don't want it!  Most of us have it and the others would kill to have it!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 16, 2002)

i don't really want it on file thanks. And i am in the middle of reading the sil, and i've read lotr and The Adventures of Tom Bombadil, and i definetely like Two Towers a lot better, but when i finish the sil, i'll probably like that one better.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Popqueen62 _
> *i don't really want it on file thanks. And i am in the middle of reading the sil, and i've read lotr and The Adventures of Tom Bombadil, and i definetely like Two Towers a lot better, but when i finish the sil, i'll probably like that one better. *


Oo you will,thrust us!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *Oo you will,thrust us!!!   *



Thrust us??? 

Anyway,The Lord of the Rings is my favourite Tolkien book,tFOTR if I have to choose just one.Like Niniel said,it has more depth than the Silmarillion.
The Silmarillion is the second best Tolkien book and the second greatest book ever written.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Thrust us???
> 
> Anyway,The Lord of the Rings is my favourite Tolkien book,tFOTR if I have to choose just one.Like Niniel said,it has more depth than the Silmarillion.
> The Silmarillion is the second best Tolkien book and the second greatest book ever written. *


I think we will argue again.This time the question is book has more deapth.I really don't think that's tLOTR


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *I think we will argue again.This time the question is book has more deapth.I really don't think that's tLOTR   *



Look at the characters alone,Gil.They are made in-depth and thourougly,whereas in the Sil,we don't get to know the characters half as well.The books are written in different narrative voice,so that may be the reason for LOTR being "deeper".

The Sil covers a whole Age (and even more!) on 307 pages - on so little space there is not enough time to develop the action and the characters as deeply as they are developed in LOTR.
The LOTR happens in only several years,on cca 1100 pages.Look at how much we get to know about a single character,however minor. We get to see their everyday lives...The Sil is more *concentrated* .

I am of course not dissing the Sil in any way,because I simply love it. I'm just saying it has less depth than TLOTR.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Look at the characters alone,Gil.They are made in-depth and thourougly,whereas in the Sil,we don't get to know the characters half as well.The books are written in different narrative voice,so that may be the reason for LOTR being "deeper".
> 
> The Sil covers a whole Age (and even more!) on 307 pages - on so little space there is not enough time to develop the action and the characters as deeply as they are developed in LOTR.
> ...


The Sil is not about characters' depth but for deeds,tragedies and things which have a philosophical meaning.
Melkor and what he does with Feanor and the two trees.
The murder of the Teleri.
The tragedy in Helcaraxe.
The death of Finrod,because of Beren.
Fingolfin vs Morgoth
The rescue of Maedhros
Nirnaeth Arnoediad
The destruction of Gondolin
Hurin and his children's fate.
The destruction of Numenor
wow,I forget Luthien and Beren.
In fact every chapter has its philosophical meaning and I'm afraid I'll need a week to explain it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *The Sil is not about characters' depth but for deeds,tragedies and things which have a philosophical meaning.*



All these are found in TLOTR as well,and in large numbers I may add.



> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *In fact every chapter has its philosophical meaning and I'm afraid I'll need a week to explain it.*


I would need a week to explain it also.We look at these issues in different ways and with different criteria in mind,obviously.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *
> 
> 
> I would need a week to explain it also.We look at these issues in different ways and with different criteria in mind,obviously. *


That's right.
By the way did you read my pm?


----------



## Finduilas (Oct 19, 2002)

What is pm?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *What is pm? *


Wow you should watch more careful at the front page and other things in the forum.Pm is "Private Message",look at the bottom of the front page of the site!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *What is pm? *



Check out the Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) Finduilas,you will find the answers to all the questions there (well,almost).


----------

